# Die Einrichtung einer DataSource Verbindung mit meiner DB



## Papounce (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich will mich über ein Java Prog auf meine SQL Datenbank einlogen. Aber ich möchte das nciht mit dem Driver Manager machen. Es soll über das neue Schema mit DataSource laufen. Also quasi nich DriverManager.getConnection sonder mit einer DataSource. Also new Datasource = ds usw. so das ich dann ne verbindung über ds.getConnection usw. hinkrieg.
Server URL Port und DB namen und so weiter hab ich alles. Kann mir vielleicht jemand das Coding geben? Ich hab im Netz schon ein paar Sachen gefunden, aber das funzt alles nicht.
Danke


----------



## André Uhres (5. Mai 2006)

Papounce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Ich will mich über ein Java Prog auf meine SQL Datenbank einlogen...
> Es soll über das neue Schema mit DataSource laufen. ...
> Server URL Port und DB namen und so weiter hab ich alles.


Hast du auch ein package mit einer Implementierung des DataSource interface?


----------



## Papounce (5. Mai 2006)

ja ich hab ein JNDI package, wenn du das meinst. (sorry, hab davon keine Ahnung)


----------



## André Uhres (5. Mai 2006)

Ich meinte eigentlich sowas:
http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc...sp?topic=/com.ibm.db2.udb.doc/ad/tjvdscon.htm


----------



## Papounce (5. Mai 2006)

Irgendwie versteh ich das alles nicht.
Wäre es umständlich vielleicht das Coding zu posten? Ich will ja nur eine Verbindung zu der Datenbank herstellen und zum testen eine einfach select * from "irgendeine table) machen.
Ich habe gehört, es wären nur wenige Zeilen Coding


----------



## André Uhres (6. Mai 2006)

Papounce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich will ja nur eine Verbindung zu der Datenbank herstellen
> und zum testen eine einfach select * from "irgendeine table) machen.
> Ich habe gehört, es wären nur wenige Zeilen Coding




```
Connection con=db2ds.getConnection();                     
Statement s = con.createStatement();
ResultSet r = s.executeQuery("select * from irgendeinetable");
while(r.next()){
   System.out.println(r.getString(1));
}
```


----------

